# Timeshare near Rosen Shingle Creek-Orlando



## Suzy (Sep 3, 2008)

I have a meeting at the Rosen Shingle Creek Resort in Orlando.  Which timeshare(s) are the closest?  I can use either RCI or II for the trade.

According to their website, Rosen Shingle Creek is conveniently located on Universal Boulevard just off the Beachline Expressway (SR 528, Exit #2) and a half mile east of the Orange County Convention Center.

Thanks,
Suzy


----------



## Scott_Ru (Sep 3, 2008)

Marriott's Grande Vista and Cypress Harbour are both close.  (If you are a golfer, bring your clubs.  There is a fine course right at Shingle Creek.)


----------

